

Cloud IaaS providers; Survey Results.  - myinnervoice
http://my-inner-voice.blogspot.com/2011/02/here-are-results.html
Votes and answers about IaaS cloud providers. Who is most popular, who is most inglorious, who looses customers, whom do customer love and why, who will have best valuations
======
tobias-ch
Nice point about Terremark and others being mostly traditional hosting/data
centre businesses still. Pure play IaaS clouds definitely look interesting and
probably a better purchase for telcos that aren't exactly lacking in real
estate already!

------
xr3mad
Great blog post. Haven't seen a comparative survey like this before. Its
interesting to see how people like Microsoft really are out of the game and
how mainstream IaaS is developing.

------
luca-giovanni
Really interesting to see that despite the hype Microsoft Azure really isn't
seen as an attractive platform by either current or prospective IaaS cloud
providers.

